# Four US troops die in Afghanistan



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 Aug 2006)

1 NATO, 1 Afghan soldier killed in convoy attack in southern Afghanistan
    
KANDAHAR, Afghanistan (AP) - Insurgents attacked a joint NATO-Afghan army convoy in southern Afghanistan, killing two soldiers on Saturday, officials said. 

The attack killed one NATO and one Afghan soldier. It happened in Char Cheno district of the southern Uruzgan province, said Maj. Quentin Innis, the spokesman for the NATO-led force. 

He did not disclose the nationality of the NATO soldier. 

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/World/2006/08/19/1765387-ap.html


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 Aug 2006)

http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/08/19/afghan-deaths.html

4 foreign soldiers die in clashes in Afghanistan
Last Updated Sat, 19 Aug 2006 10:55:14 EDT
CBC News
Four foreign soldiers were killed Saturday and three NATO soldiers were wounded in two separate clashes in Afghanistan on Saturday, officials said.

Three of the soldiers who were killed, in fighting in the eastern province of Kunar, were with U.S.-led coalition forces.

The other soldier who died was with NATO troops. He was killed along with an Afghan soldier in a gun battle with Taliban fighters in the southern province of Uruzgan.

The three NATO soldiers were wounded in the incident in Uruzgan, Sgt. Chris Miller, a coalition spokesman, told Reuters.

The identities of the victims were not immediately known.


----------



## brihard (19 Aug 2006)

The Netherlands has command of the PRT in that province, with an Australian contingent under their command- but it borders Kandahar as well and has been part of the target area for Op Mountain Thrust, so it could well be almost any coalition nationality.

Concolences for the families and comrades- and I'll admit I'm selfishly hoping none of the four are 'one of ours'.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (19 Aug 2006)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060819/coalition_deaths_060819/20060819?hub=TopStories

Three coalition troops killed in Afghanistan
Updated Sat. Aug. 19 2006 10:50 AM ET

Associated Press

KABUL, Afghanistan -- Three U.S.-led coalition soldiers were killed during a combat operation Saturday in eastern Afghanistan, a coalition spokesman said.

Col. Tom Collins said an unspecified number of coalition soldiers also were wounded in the operation in Pech district of Kunar province. He did not give the nationalities of the soldiers. Most members of the coalition operating in Kunar are American.

American forces are keeping up their hunt for Taliban fighters and extremists close to Osama bin Laden's al-Qaida network, and in recent weeks have been pushing farther north along the remote mountains hugging the Pakistani border.

Saturday's attack follows an Aug. 11 ambush by militants firing rocket-propelled grenades who killed three U.S. soldiers on patrol in Nuristan province, which lies north of Kunar.

Another coalition soldier was killed and another wounded in an ambush Thursday on their patrol near Asad Abad, the capital of Kunar.


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 Aug 2006)

Initial reports are that four US soldiers were killed in action. I guess we will just have to see how it shakes out. Three other GI's were wounded in heavy fighting. RIP warriors.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (19 Aug 2006)

CNN reports they were Americans.


----------



## big bad john (19 Aug 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/5266942.stm

Four US troops die in Afghanistan  
  
Four US servicemen and at least one Afghan soldier have been killed in two separate incidents in Afghanistan. 
Three US soldiers died in clashes in the volatile eastern Kunar region, a spokesman said. 

Another US soldier and an Afghan soldier were killed in a gun battle with Taleban fighters in southern Uruzgan province, an official said. 

The country is seeing its bloodiest period since the fall of the Taleban in 2001, says the BBC Kabul correspondent. 

Militants have recently stepped up their insurgency against government and foreign forces in the south and east. 

Nato's International Security Assistance Force (Isaf) said the US soldiers were embedded with the Afghan army as trainers and "operating in support of the Isaf mission." 

A coalition patrol was first struck by a homemade bomb and then came under attack from small arms and artillery fire in Kunar province, on the border with Pakistan, the US-led coalition said in a statement. 

In Uruzgan, up to 150 Taleban fighters attacked a joint Nato-Afghan army convoy. 

Three American soldiers were also wounded in the gun battle which last for four hours. 

Hitting back 

In recent weeks coalition troops have been pushing northwards into the remote mountains but the Taleban and their al-Qaeda allies have been hitting back. 

On Thursday a coalition soldier was killed and another wounded in an ambush. 

The US led coalition has been hampered by the rugged terrain and the ability of the insurgents to slip across Kunar's border with Pakistan into the tribal areas of the northwest frontier province to regroup, our correspondent says. 

The latest violence came as the country celebrated 87 years of independence from Britain, which never fully colonised the nation but controlled its foreign affairs for years until 1919.


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 Aug 2006)

One was an airman.


----------



## manhole (20 Aug 2006)

RIP brothers in arms..........


----------



## GAP (20 Aug 2006)

My condolances


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Aug 2006)

RIP


----------



## wildman0101 (20 Aug 2006)

rip  
                     scoty


----------



## Bobbyoreo (21 Aug 2006)

RIP troops


----------



## karl28 (21 Aug 2006)

RIP


----------



## C/10 (22 Aug 2006)




----------



## Hot Lips (22 Aug 2006)

RIP

HL


----------



## geo (22 Aug 2006)

At the going down of the sun
and in the morn
we will remember them


----------

